# New on rooting Bionic



## gordo80 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am trying to root the bionic for the wife. I have the thunderbolt rooted, but I don't know what I need to root the bionic. I read that I need bootstrap as well. Can someone share some light on the tools I need to complete the root on the bionic.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Check the How to's on Droidhive.com - or search here but it's a little scattered both in subject and chronology here (for Bionic), i think.

Sent


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

The tool you want to root is Motofail. You have two options after you root for a custom recovery: Bootstrap or Safestrap. You may want to play with both to see which one you like best.


----------



## gordo80 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. I finally rooted my phone last night.


----------

